# What are your most popular print packages?



## eric-holmes

I am always having people ask me about packages. I had always just priced everything a la carte. I think people prefer the convenience of just being able to say, "I want package A" for example. But I Am really clueless as to what combination to put into these said packages. I plan to keep my a la carte pricing but I really need to add some packages. Please share some of your most popular packages. Please do not feel the need to include your prices in this discussion.


----------



## KmH

"You know Mrs. Client I used to have packages, but I never seemed to be able to pick just what everyone wanted. 

*So many* people wanted me to take this out, and add that, or asked if they could get this size instead of that size, that I just set it up so each client could make a custom package that was just perfect for them.

So I'll help you put your perfect package together. Lets starting with what you would like in the way of framed wall sized prints, since those are on sale and have a 15% discount this week."


----------



## eric-holmes

Very nice choice of words. It really makes "Mrs. Client" feel like I am catering to her individual needs. So do you just let them know the a la carte prices and then they tell you what kind of package they would like and then you "make them a package deal"?


----------



## eric-holmes

Anyone else?


----------



## Aayria

I feel like such a peanut gallery this week   But ditto to KmH on this one, too.


----------



## eric-holmes

Peanut Gallery? :scratch:


----------



## Christie Photo

My most popular package for HS seniors:

2 8x10
4 5x7
24 wallet

all from one pose

Now, of course, I nearly always sell more than one package to seniors.  And, the most popular options are to add poses and wallet prints to a package.

-Pete


----------



## KmH

Note to self:

Find out more about the per-pose pricing model.


----------



## eric-holmes

A local pro does a lot o his pricing on based on poses. I need to snatch a brochure or one of his pricing guides.


----------



## KmH

eric-holmes said:


> Very nice choice of words. It really makes "Mrs. Client" feel like I am catering to her individual needs. So do you just let them know the a la carte prices and then they tell you what kind of package they would like and then you "make them a package deal"?


No, no package deal just whatever I mentioned as a discount for the wall prints or whatever I use as a 'call to action' (*this week*).

"Oh yes Ms. Client, these are all, already package pricing."

*But*, there will be something extra in their order, as a surprise.

There are books available that explain salesmanship and negotiating in depth.

Always underpromise, and over deliver.

I do have packages for seniors, like Pete. Seniors like to have lots of wallets to hand out to friends. I put the wallets in funky tins. They also like brag books.

A classic high school senior line is, "I want something that's unique, that's just me. You know, just like all my friends got last year."


----------



## eric-holmes

KmH said:


> Always underpromise, and over deliver.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Morpheuss

eric-holmes said:


> Peanut Gallery? :scratch:


 
It's an expression of a basically third party group... Like people usually say something and somebody says something that is basically the same or a smart remark and they say no comment from the peanut gallery... I'm not exactly sure were it came from but I have heard it for many years.


----------



## Christie Photo

KmH said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Find out more about the per-pose pricing model.




For me, it goes back to the multi-printer days when the first three units were priced higher than additionals.  That and general retouching.

So, when pricing a seven unit package, I factored in retouching of one head and four units at the lower price.  I came up with the "additional pose" charge so when asked, I could tell the client, "Yes... you can get that package from two poses...  it's just $30 more."  I always have trouble telling a client they can't have what they want, but I can't afford to just give them whatever they want.  I am, however, very willing to SELL them whatever they wish.

These days, I consider it "file preparation," since I still have the general retouching to do along with critical color balance.

Does anyone miss masking negatives?

-Pete


----------



## Aayria

Sorry for not clarifying.. I just meant that I've been agreeing with KmH and replying +1 to just about all of his advice the past few visits to TPF =P


----------



## njw1224

I also don't use packages. I use step-discounting when they build their own package from my a la carte prices. This means the bigger their order total, the larger the discount - which is basically what a package does anyway. Here's what I use: For general portrait orders, anything over $250 gets a 5% discount. Over $395 gets 10%. Over $695 gets 15%. Over $995 gets 20% off. On top of that, I also discount wallet prints when they order more than 5 sets at once (any combination of poses). This is a big plus for seniors since they'll order tons of wallets. Overall this works nicely for me and I've gotten lots of thanks from clients for not pre-selecting packages for them.


----------



## eric-holmes

njw1224 said:


> I also don't use packages. I use step-discounting when they build their own package from my a la carte prices. This means the bigger their order total, the larger the discount - which is basically what a package does anyway. Here's what I use: For general portrait orders, anything over $250 gets a 5% discount. Over $395 gets 10%. Over $695 gets 15%. Over $995 gets 20% off. On top of that, I also discount wallet prints when they order more than 5 sets at once (any combination of poses). This is a big plus for seniors since they'll order tons of wallets. Overall this works nicely for me and I've gotten lots of thanks from clients for not pre-selecting packages for them.



Very good


----------



## dericcainphoto

I was just trying to develop some print packages and ran across this thread. Very nice idea with the discount stepping! Not only does it cater to the client betterm but it also saves me a ton of time trying to figure out what prints go into what packages. Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## nmoody

Not that I have experience with selling photography, but I do have experience with selling in general.

The above posters are correct where most of the time people want something custom. But the initial shock of not having any idea of what to get can be scary. I suggest you offer a couple packages just to give examples of what they could bundle together but heavily promote the "custom bundle" where it's the al a cart system you normally do.

People just want a place to start then modify from there. Otherwise it can be scary. 

Maybe even just examples of what other customers have purchased can be helpful to start them off.


----------



## KmH

Proofing in person, instead of post galleries online, is worth as much as a 4x or more increase in your average sale because you are right there and can see how much emotional involvement the client has with a particular image allowing you to up-sell based on that emotion.


----------

